# 1 Tag bei buffed.de oder Tag der offenen Tür?!



## B3nB (21. Dezember 2006)

ich bin gestern wieder duch nürnberg nach hausegefahren und hab mir gedacht: "mensch das wäre doch mal was feines das buffed team zu besuchen oder es auf dem weihnachtsmarkt zu treffen"

somit meine frage/anregung:

Ist es möglich euch einmal über die schulter zu schauen oder euch einmal für einen halben tag oder wenige stunden zu besuchen?

oder anders: 
wäre es nicht eine idee einmal einen usertag zu veranstalten. dieser tag wäre eine art tag der offenen tür mit diskussionen präsentationen usw.

Was nett wäre, wenn man die Besuchschance nicht erst "gewinnen" müsste... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube das würde einen zu hohen Andrang geben *g*

Aber wer weiss... vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann mal die Gelegenheit vorbeizugehen und Spiele kurz anzutesten, so wie die PCGames es ab und zu macht.


----------



## BattleKa (23. Dezember 2006)

Das wäre endgeil!!! *träum*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (29. Dezember 2006)

Mich würde vielmehr interessieren ob es nicht möglich wäre, die Leute mal zu interviewen. Wie sind sie auf das Spiel gekommen? Wieso buffed.de?


----------



## Grimwood (2. Januar 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> Mich würde vielmehr interessieren ob es nicht möglich wäre, die Leute mal zu interviewen. Wie sind sie auf das Spiel gekommen? Wieso buffed.de?




Ich glaube buffed.de lässt sich einfach erklären.... Ich schätz ma das es mit den sogenannten "buffs" zu tun hat die sich ja positiv auf den spieler auswirken genau so wie die internet-Seite    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (2. Januar 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> Mich würde vielmehr interessieren ob es nicht möglich wäre, die Leute mal zu interviewen. Wie sind sie auf das Spiel gekommen? Wieso buffed.de?


Bevor es Buffed.de gab ( erst seit 8/2006), gabs BLASC.de und da hab ich auch mal als Forums User angefangen, das war so ca 5/2005 oder so.

Und ich bin durch einen Kumpel ( der auch wow zoggte ) auf BLASC gekommen.


----------



## Kharell (2. Januar 2007)

Mhm, und die Redakteure? Kannte man sich untereinander durch die Community?


----------



## belphagor (2. Januar 2007)

will auch mal unbedingt in die legendaere buffed WG schauen...


----------



## Kharell (3. Januar 2007)

Was soll das sein? Die leben doch nicht alle unter einem Dach.


----------



## Dan (3. Januar 2007)

Alle nicht, aber einige. :-) 
Die buffed-WG beheimatet derzeit Ben, Marcel und meine Wenigkeit.
Zam, Bernd, Matze und Heinrich sind outgesourced. :-)


----------



## Jester~ (3. Januar 2007)

Die neue Telenovela "Die buffed WG" ich kanns mir schon vorstellen mit den Chaoten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (3. Januar 2007)

GEIL


----------



## Bl1nd (3. Januar 2007)

lol

Big Buffed's watching you...


----------



## Kruaal (4. Januar 2007)

Dan schrieb:


> Alle nicht, aber einige. :-)
> Die buffed-WG beheimatet derzeit Ben, Marcel und meine Wenigkeit.
> Zam, Bernd, Matze und Heinrich sind outgesourced. :-)


Wenn die das Schicksal vieler anderer Outsourcingopfer teilen, dann werden wir bald die Kollegen Yerappa, Mehul, Xaioxing und Tenglau aus Indien und China als neue Redakteure begrüßen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (15. Januar 2007)

Komm leider aus Kiel sher weit we -.--.--.- wenn ich wüste wo die wohnen oder so inder art wäre ich gleich hingefahren und den kp mehr D


----------



## Pfotenhauer (16. Januar 2007)

Dan schrieb:


> Alle nicht, aber einige. :-)
> Die buffed-WG beheimatet derzeit Ben, Marcel und meine Wenigkeit.
> Zam, Bernd, Matze und Heinrich sind outgesourced. :-)



lol die Outsourceingwelle macht ebend vor nix halt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yamir (17. Januar 2007)

Wenn das mit dem Besuchen möglich wäre, würde ich in die WG stürmen und abwarten bis der Text kommt ''BUFFED.de-WG entdeckt, 10'000 Erfahrungspunkte'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

